# The Equivalent of Valium



## curtis (Feb 22, 2016)

Are there natural supplements that can relax a dog? I'm not comfortable giving my pet the equivalent of Valium. I'm looking for natural ingredients that can take off the edge.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Have you looked at Rescue Remedy?


----------



## curtis (Feb 22, 2016)

InkedMarie said:


> Have you looked at Rescue Remedy?


Thanks for the suggestion for Rescue Remedy! I like the ingredients: 80% Vegetable Glycerin, 20% water. I think that it is worth a try. Anyway, I like the picture of Ginger. Brittany Spaniels make great pets. I had a Brittany Spaniel for ten years. Their temperament is excellent :smile:


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

curtis said:


> Thanks for the suggestion for Rescue Remedy! I like the ingredients: 80% Vegetable Glycerin, 20% water. I think that it is worth a try. Anyway, I like the picture of Ginger. Brittany Spaniels make great pets. I had a Brittany Spaniel for ten years. Their temperament is excellent :smile:


Thanks, Ginger is a sweetie!


----------



## curtis (Feb 22, 2016)

InkedMarie said:


> Thanks, Ginger is a sweetie!


Do you use Ginger for hunting? My Brittany Spaniel was used only as a pet. They do like to hunt, though, and walking them on a leash can be a challenge. They want to stop continuously and point birds, rabbits and squirrels. Then when the game runs, the Brittany Spaniel will start to run after them.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

curtis said:


> Do you use Ginger for hunting? My Brittany Spaniel was used only as a pet. They do like to hunt, though, and walking them on a leash can be a challenge. They want to stop continuously and point birds, rabbits and squirrels. Then when the game runs, the Brittany Spaniel will start to run after them.


Nope Ginger is just a pet. She too can be challenging on leash but a no-pull harness works well. She walks on her hind les when she sees birds overhead! She runs around our yard with our Longhaired whippet who is f-a-s-t!


----------

